

Show HN: Wrote a tilt-based Android game - testing and comments appreciated - PieSquared
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.swerveanddestroy

======
PieSquared
Hey guys! This is the developer here. I've been trying to figure out how to
write Android games lately and this is the result - I've tried to make this as
professional as more experienced developers and hope you guys like the result.
I'm submitting this to HN because I'd love some feedback and because honestly,
much of what I've learned about programming and software development over the
past few years has been from this community.

I'd love feedback and comments. This is the second time I'm working on this
game, and the first time I've released this to the Android store. People seem
to like it so far, but suggestions would be great! Use the promo code
'HackerNews' if you'd like to upgrade to the full version for free - I'm
really more interested in feedback than money from you guys.

Thanks!

------
guobi
I've played your game. It's quite good, I'm glad to see a port for Tilt to
Live.

